# World Press Photo 2021 winners



## Maximilian (Apr 15, 2021)

The overall winner is Mads Nissen with an image of an embrace given to a resident of a care home in Sao Paulo.
Taken with a fully outdated vintage  Canon EOS 5D Mark III
Exposure data:
50mm (lens not namend), 1/1600, f/5.6, ISO 200

Look for his photo and the other winners at:





2021 Contests | World Press Photo


Contests




www.worldpressphoto.org


----------

